# Smokin on dat residooo



## Domed (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got my pieces back last night and thank god my friend decided to use my pipe cause I'm more broke than a meth addict.
I was resin hitting my bowl last night, not much resin left in the bowl, so I did the ole trickaroo and used the bowl as the power hitter, and the power hitter as the bowl.
Didn't think there was much to be smoked out of it, but the hit I took was hard to finish, I hit it, looked at it and there was more smoke, hit it again, still some smoke, like the resin was still burning, lol.

Anyway, does anybody got any good ideas I can get high with? Techniques like resin hitting, I also have no kief in my grinder  
Thaaaaanks


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2012)

There's always pirouetting in circles really fast as long as you can. cn


----------



## Domed (Nov 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> There's always pirouetting in circles really fast as long as you can. cn



I have paraplegia, thanks -_-


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 13, 2012)

Ahhh...Memories, when my friends and I were broke as kids. We would scrape all that nasty out of our bongs and pipes. Then smoke that...We did get a buzz..but, nasty tasting stuff.
We called it Dirty Socks...LOL

Sorry, no ideas or good advise for getting high. Your out , your out.


----------



## Pirax (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive heard it being called a carb hole

Also, get some 99% rubbing alcohol and run it through your pipes, scraper and grinder, then pour it all in a glass pyrex dish and evaporate it off. You should be left with any and all thc content that was in your pipes and grinder, ready to be scraped up and smoked

If you know any growers ask for like a handful of shake or trim. It wont get you any more than a head buzz (or headache) but it definitely beats going completely dry. I like to use grinded up sugar leaves to roll up little joints instead of cigarettes, a LOT cheaper and doesnt taste any worse, or better than cigs


----------



## Domed (Nov 13, 2012)

Pirax said:


> Ive heard it being called a carb hole
> 
> Also, get some 99% rubbing alcohol and run it through your pipes, scraper and grinder, then pour it all in a glass pyrex dish and evaporate it off. You should be left with any and all thc content that was in your pipes and grinder, ready to be scraped up and smoked
> 
> If you know any growers ask for like a handful of shake or trim. It wont get you any more than a head buzz (or headache) but it definitely beats going completely dry. I like to use grinded up sugar leaves to roll up little joints instead of cigarettes, a LOT cheaper and doesnt taste any worse, or better than cigs


Good idea, gonna make me some resin hash, lmao.

And I'm just not spending any money cause I need it all to go to my next grow set up, I've got a good summer planned 

@Ringsixty, it really doesn't taste all too bad to me other than the butane, lmao.


----------



## Whatstrain (Nov 13, 2012)

Domed said:


> @Ringsixty, it really doesn't taste all too bad to me other than the butane, lmao.


hemp wick should be sold just for this reason. If im ever dry and i cant find some (can always afford it, just cant find it, thats the worst) i hit res with my wick, it works perfect! 

Also running iso through your bong/glass and evaping it works pretty good.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> There's always pirouetting in circles really fast as long as you can. cn


Do you need help with that foot!?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Do you need help with that foot!?


I am unrepentant. The chair makes for tighter longer spinning. 

Domed, I hope you take this in good sport. I didn't mean anything rude. cn


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 13, 2012)

Domed said:


> Anyway, does anybody got any good ideas I can get high with? Techniques like resin hitting, I also have no kief in my grinder
> Thaaaaanks


Do they have fake weed in your local headshops?When i was a youth i remember being told smoking banana peels would do something(never did it!).Tell your friend to smoke out of it again......lol.GL.


----------



## Whatstrain (Nov 13, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Do they have fake weed in your local headshops?When i was a youth i remember being told smoking banana peels would do something(never did it!).Tell your friend to smoke out of it again......lol.GL.



Fake weed in headshops these days is sprayed down with Research Chemicals. Most people seem to be able to use it with mild side effects with a chunk of people who have horror stories from it, myself included. Honestly stay away from the fake weed shit, two hits had me almost reaching for the phone to go to the ER, i had to take a cold shower and eat in the shower to try and even myself out and now smoking weed has lost some of the lack luster because i fear of going back to that hell hole i was in.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 13, 2012)

Whatstrain said:


> Fake weed in headshops these days is sprayed down with Research Chemicals. Most people seem to be able to use it with mild side effects with a chunk of people who have horror stories from it, myself included. Honestly stay away from the fake weed shit, two hits had me almost reaching for the phone to go to the ER, i had to take a cold shower and eat in the shower to try and even myself out and now smoking weed has lost some of the lack luster because i fear of going back to that hell hole i was in.


Im sorry that happened to you and that your experience was so bad.A co-worker smoked it all day while delivering medical supplies,we saw each other at lunch,I took a couple hits on a joint of the stuff,got a bit of a buzz more of a headrush but i was o.k.Different strokes for different folks.I can not take zanex,they will make me a blithering idiot.GL.peace


----------



## Mac Luster (Nov 14, 2012)

fuck any synthetic drugs, including but not limited too zanex, codine, alcohol, spice, cocaine, meth, bath salts, or anything else that is a chemical. i wish everyone on here could agree that marijuana is the one and only high you will ever need (minus the yearly shroom trip for deep meditation) . im not sorry that you had a horrible trip on that punk ass bull shit, im glad it did it too you cause it seems to have scared you away, that shit is addicting and dangerous and only a fool would try it. most of yall on this website grow weed, heres a suggestion to getting high....grow your own shit, and grow enough of it, or get a fucking job and pay for the shit, if your in cali and cant get high on weed you FAIL!


----------



## cannabis love (Nov 14, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Do they have fake weed in your local headshops?When i was a youth i remember being told smoking banana peels would do something(never did it!).Tell your friend to smoke out of it again......lol.GL.


Ah, Mellow Yellow. Tried it like a fool - sorry, it didn't work haha. I strongly advise you to stay away from that fake weed. That sh*t in there can really mess you up, and not in a good way (at least in my experience and in my observations of others who'd tried it).


----------



## cannabis love (Nov 14, 2012)

Whatstrain said:


> Fake weed in headshops these days is sprayed down with Research Chemicals. Most people seem to be able to use it with mild side effects with a chunk of people who have horror stories from it, myself included. Honestly stay away from the fake weed shit, two hits had me almost reaching for the phone to go to the ER, i had to take a cold shower and eat in the shower to try and even myself out and now smoking weed has lost some of the lack luster because i fear of going back to that hell hole i was in.


After smoking some I seriously thought for a long moment that I was dead and trapped in time like a bug in amber or something. I can't really explain it that well, but it was not a nice place to be...


----------



## Domed (Nov 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am unrepentant. The chair makes for tighter longer spinning.
> 
> Domed, I hope you take this in good sport. I didn't mean anything rude. cn



Lmao, it's fine man I was just kidding, I can pirouette


----------



## Domed (Nov 14, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Do they have fake weed in your local headshops?When i was a youth i remember being told smoking banana peels would do something(never did it!).Tell your friend to smoke out of it again......lol.GL.


Lmao, I'm not into the fake shit, always makes me paranoid af.
I just wanna get high on bud, if I were to do anything like that I'd produce my own LSA or just buy some kratom.
No fakes :X


----------



## Domed (Nov 14, 2012)

Mac Luster said:


> fuck any synthetic drugs, including but not limited too zanex, codine, alcohol, spice, cocaine, meth, bath salts, or anything else that is a chemical. i wish everyone on here could agree that marijuana is the one and only high you will ever need (minus the yearly shroom trip for deep meditation) . im not sorry that you had a horrible trip on that punk ass bull shit, im glad it did it too you cause it seems to have scared you away, that shit is addicting and dangerous and only a fool would try it. most of yall on this website grow weed, heres a suggestion to getting high....grow your own shit, and grow enough of it, or get a fucking job and pay for the shit, if your in cali and cant get high on weed you FAIL!


You're a twat, most psychedelic drugs aren't harmful and you going to say you can only do them once a year? I say eat MDMA once a year, eat shrooms like once a week if you want.
I grow me own shit too, just not done yet. And I'm not gonna get a job.
Don't see what the problem is with you, I just asked for a way to smoke naturally get high, not chemically.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mac Luster said:


> fuck any synthetic drugs, including but not limited too zanex, codine, alcohol, spice, cocaine, meth, bath salts, or anything else that is a chemical. i wish everyone on here could agree that marijuana is the one and only high you will ever need.


I agree wholeheartedly.I only tried it knowing he had been smoking that shit for days!I wouldn't smoke it again, so why I rec'd it idk.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Domed said:


> Lmao, I'm not into the fake shit, always makes me paranoid af.
> I just wanna get high on bud, if I were to do anything like that I'd produce my own LSA or just buy some kratom.
> No fakes :X


I apologize for recommending that crap.


----------



## Whatstrain (Nov 14, 2012)

Mac Luster said:


> fuck any synthetic drugs, including but not limited too zanex, codine, alcohol, spice, cocaine, meth, bath salts, or anything else that is a chemical. i wish everyone on here could agree that marijuana is the one and only high you will ever need (minus the yearly shroom trip for deep meditation) . im not sorry that you had a horrible trip on that punk ass bull shit, im glad it did it too you cause it seems to have scared you away, that shit is addicting and dangerous and only a fool would try it. most of yall on this website grow weed, heres a suggestion to getting high....grow your own shit, and grow enough of it, or get a fucking job and pay for the shit, if your in cali and cant get high on weed you FAIL!



Yes lets all do as you say. Now wheres the bridge you plan on jumping off?


----------



## Mac Luster (Nov 14, 2012)

haha fuck you all, i dont care what drug it is any of you do, go ahead kill yourself or eat the face off a homeless man for all i care, theres a fucking over population problem on this planet anyways, i was just giving my $.02, and for the guy who doesnt want to get a job HAHA you fuck, and you call me a twit or twat or w/e....talkin about eating shrooms once a week and MDMA, get a fucking life, i have a mortgage (thats a HOUSE PAYMENT for all the cock smokers living at mom and dads house, refusing to get a job), 2010 tundra, and a whole list of bills i have to pay for, unlike you, you cock smoker, go ahead, dont get a job....keep drawing from the unemployment, which is collectively all of our tax money...do us hard working US citizens a favor and go buy a oz of coke, or a shit ton of MDMA, overdose, kill yourself, and subtract your dumb fucking ass from drawing off our hard earned tax dollars....god damn coke smoker....im gonna go smoke a bowl and chill out


----------



## Derple (Nov 15, 2012)

Wait for pay day and get some bud. Simple as that.
Or you could try smoking oregano?


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 15, 2012)

Very horrible for your lungs. I once smoked 20 cigs under an hour, as a non smoker at the time, and haven't coughed as bad as when I hit rez balls. I mean waking up in the middle of the night to cough my lungs up. Stop doing it.


----------



## Domed (Nov 15, 2012)

Mac Luster said:


> haha fuck you all, i dont care what drug it is any of you do, go ahead kill yourself or eat the face off a homeless man for all i care, theres a fucking over population problem on this planet anyways, i was just giving my $.02, and for the guy who doesnt want to get a job HAHA you fuck, and you call me a twit or twat or w/e....talkin about eating shrooms once a week and MDMA, get a fucking life, i have a mortgage (thats a HOUSE PAYMENT for all the cock smokers living at mom and dads house, refusing to get a job), 2010 tundra, and a whole list of bills i have to pay for, unlike you, you cock smoker, go ahead, dont get a job....keep drawing from the unemployment, which is collectively all of our tax money...do us hard working US citizens a favor and go buy a oz of coke, or a shit ton of MDMA, overdose, kill yourself, and subtract your dumb fucking ass from drawing off our hard earned tax dollars....god damn coke smoker....im gonna go smoke a bowl and chill out


Wow, you're not going to get a very strong point across with that personality. 
Buddy, I go by one rule in life and that's to never replace success with happiness. As in just because you have a home, and a car, doesn't mean you're happy so what are you braging about? Some paper you had to ass kiss to your boss for?
No thanks, not my kind of life style.

Also, I don't want you posting in my thread again, it's the least you can do considering you already posted a lot of spam in it... Thanks.


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Nov 15, 2012)

Aye if you use a grinder and are out, scrape down the teeth. I've scraped a couple fat bowls from mine when between harvests.


----------



## Domed (Nov 15, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> Very horrible for your lungs. I once smoked 20 cigs under an hour, as a non smoker at the time, and haven't coughed as bad as when I hit rez balls. I mean waking up in the middle of the night to cough my lungs up. Stop doing it.


Thanks for the advise. I'm not much of a "cougher" though I guess, I've been smoking resin since I've started smoking weed and haven't had any particular problems with doing it.

@AmateurGrower, thanks for the advice, I'm gonna scrape up my screens as well, doubt I'll get much from it, but it'll be enough to help.


----------



## SativaGrows (Nov 17, 2012)

Rub a small metal object over your screen rapidly but lightly so as not to cut the screen, I use a pairing knife but it does not need to be sharp. The vibrations in the screen will cause the pollen in the mesh to fall through, I've smoked for a month by doing that then scraping the teeth, the lid, in the threads where it screws together. I suggest holding your grinder in very bright direct sunlight, the trichs will sparkle like crazy and you will be able to see all of it  Also I've seen people make QWISO by soaking their grinder/pieces. I've never tried it myself but have seen it done.


----------



## Domed (Nov 18, 2012)

SativaGrows said:


> Rub a small metal object over your screen rapidly but lightly so as not to cut the screen, I use a pairing knife but it does not need to be sharp. The vibrations in the screen will cause the pollen in the mesh to fall through, I've smoked for a month by doing that then scraping the teeth, the lid, in the threads where it screws together. I suggest holding your grinder in very bright direct sunlight, the trichs will sparkle like crazy and you will be able to see all of it  Also I've seen people make QWISO by soaking their grinder/pieces. I've never tried it myself but have seen it done.



I've done the QWISO but decided it wasn't worth the work so I dumped it out, that was a while ago.
I just got a small painbrush and it' been helping me clean out my grinder


----------



## SativaGrows (Nov 18, 2012)

I usually use a paring knife, toothpicks, bent paperclips, and my BHO poker. It gets the job done if you are determined.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm one of those guys that love smoking resin. One of the few times I actually get high enough. Either that or hash but lets just assume resin is more bountiful around here.


----------

